# Raw Dog Ranch?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Who owns this page? I absolutely LOVE it...however, I am having conflicting information....EEK!

SO Sabo has a turkey neck in the morning (approx 11-13oz). In the evening he will have turkey heart, chicken giblets (approx 11-13 oz) and this evening I will add in some pork stew meat (another 11-13 oz). Based on the calculations of how MUCH should be fed total for goal based adult weight, I get somewhere between 30-36oz total depending on energy level...and he's pretty active. 

I was told on another forum that the 45% RMB, 50% MM and 5% organ meat was wrong. I need to feed 80% MM, 10% RMB and 10% organ. 

The way I look at it, the turkey neck (and pork sternums I bought) have a TON of meat on them compared to the bones. I haven't split and weighed yet, and perhaps I will do that tomorrow when I"m home from work, but there just doesn't seem to be that much BONE compared to all the meat I'm giving. 

He is a bit constipated, and perhaps that is because of all the new bone to his diet...BUT...he is also on pain meds and sedation from being neutered and is locked in his "harry potter cabinet" for the last several days and is looking at another week to week and a half incarceration since he has torn a few stitches and it's now infected.

I probably should have waited until after neutering him, however, he was refusing to eat PERIOD. Getting him to eat has always been a chore. I was buying Orjen Regional Red and then spicing it up with cheese, pre made Raw, sardines...ANYTHING I could find that he would eat. I had to change it DAILY and even then he was a pathetic eater. He constantly had diarrhea...didn't matter what I did. Probiotics, digestive enzymes, pumpkin...it would work for a little bit and then the diarrhea would return. He drank water like a FISH...I'm talking two large bowls a day. The vet could find NOTHING wrong with him. At least with RAW he is ENTHUSIASTIC about eating SOMETHING so that he can heal. 

Which is the right formula? 80/10/10 or 45/50/5???? IS floating somewhere in the middle (which I think I am) ok? I'm also giving pumpkin to aid the pooping process along and to combat the sedation and inactivity.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not 10% RMB...it's 10% BONE. 45% RMB gives you roughly the 10% bone


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Our moderator, Lauri and the Gang, did that excellent site.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

SEE!!!!! That's what I THOUGHT!!!!!!! Everyone on the other group was saying that a turkey neck was TOO MUCH for him!!!! WTH!!!! They had me freaking out! I asked for clarification stating that the ONLY bone he got was the turkey neck, and they kept saying "No, that's 42% bone in the turkey neck, he is getting too much bone"....I knew I wasn't loosing it...but you know how we are, we freak over the animals. 

THANK YOU!!!!!!

As far as the other stuff goes...does the diet look ok? Balanced? No rocket butt yet...quite the opposite, but after nearly 9 months of diarrhea I'm sure he's relieved about it. He doesn't seem to be bothered over the decreased poop either. No whining or straining. When he pooped today (twice) he had to push a bit...but he didn't complain. I inspected it for blood to see if it hurt him to pass it (because it was FIRM)....and there was no blood. Took a stick to break it apart, and it was ok!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A whole turkey neck may be a bit too much bone for some dogs...if it weighs a pound there is a lot of bone in comparison to the MM that the neck has. I usually chunk a tom neck in 1/2 so I can add the MM, OM to make a 1# meal portion. Hen necks are small and may only weigh 8 oz so I can adjust the balance easier. I don't like to give a meal that has unbalances, rather would have the consistency the same every time so the digestive tract isn't having to adjust constantly.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So you do bone and MM/OM in each meal?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I tend to balance over time and if I give a turkey neck or pork neck for breakfast they might get a pure MM dinner (or tripe or a mix with OM). For example this morning they got a chicken back (fairly boney) and for dinner they got 1/2 chicken back and a .4-.5# of a beef MM/OM mix. Tomorrow they will get a chicken back for breakfast and then tripe/eggs for dinner. Other days they will get a pork neck for breakfast and a chunk of beef heart for dinner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed primarily necks and have found that 40% neck is plenty. Any more than that and she's pooping rocks. So most often my proportions are 40/55/5. You have to make a judgement on the type of bone you are giving. Necks and backs are more bone than meat. Thighs and quarters are more meat than bone.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok...I did get some thighs too, Just haven't given them yet. When I really start rotating he should balance out. I just don't want to stunt him or hurt him in the long run. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's my break down in percentages 

Turkey neck 13oz total. Based off one study that states Turkey neck is 42% bone: 

5.46 oz of that meal is bone 
7.54 oz of that meal is MM

Turkey heart at 8oz MM
Chicken Giblets 4 oz OM
Pork stew 13 oz MM

Percentages for the entire days meal
38 Oz total (and that would be HIGH)
28.54oz MM = 75% MM
5.46oz BONE = 14% Bone
4oz OM= 10% OM

I'm almost there. Just some more tweaking. A tad bit and I think I'm there. He can survive if I take the Turkey neck down by a few ounces and add sine more meat somewhere. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree (as a fellow newbie to raw) Laurie's website is excellent! Here's another site you may also find helpful 

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> It's not 10% RMB...it's 10% BONE. 45% RMB gives you roughly the 10% bone


Thank you!!! I think a lot of people were using bone & RMB interchangeably and I was getting worried. Makes sense now!! 

PS. Love that site too!! So much good info there


----------

